# Would these lights be ok for Green Tree Frogs?



## brentf (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi All

Could anybody please tell me if these bulbs would be ok for frogs. Or do we need UV fluorescent tubes? 

http://www.lightingpro.com.au/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=62&products_id=154 

We live in Townsville, North Queensland, so keeping the humidity and warmth up to them isn't a problem - but not sure on the whole lighting and UV thing!

Cheers


----------



## meshe1969 (Jan 4, 2007)

I have copied a question and response Gerry Marantelli from the ARC about the black/blue lights. Your frogs do need uv.

"ive been told to buy those blue black lights... the ones that shine purple/blue colour and when you put white under them the white glows...is this kind of light ok?"

Response from Gerry Marantelli

no they are not OK - do not use them! Use white low wattage light

http://frogs.org.au/community/

http://frogs.org.au/arc/caresheets.html


----------



## Oxyuranus microlepid (Jan 4, 2007)

im confused, do they need uv bar bulbs like we have for repz?

do they need heat mats (like repz, not just in winter) and for how long and hot?

thanks


----------



## meshe1969 (Jan 4, 2007)

Yes they do need uv, but be careful you don't use something as strong as a 10.
You only need heating in the cooler places. Most people use a aquarium heater in the water section.

This caresheet is from the ARC (amphibian research center).
http://frogs.org.au/arc/caresheets.html


----------



## herptrader (Jan 4, 2007)

The simple answer is *NO* as they put out the wrong kind of UV - they look kewell though.

Visit http://www.herpshop.com.au/ and click the lighting button (on the left). These have excellent specs for herps. Unless the supplier provides details of the UV spectrum they output it is not worth the risk. You can get lucky though. The NEC blacklights are almost ideal for most herps that need UV and this is what I use with our GTF's.


----------



## dragozz (Jan 5, 2007)

you can get yourself a 2.0 uv tube or globe at a pet shop or online store which is ideal for frogs.


----------



## brentf (Jan 7, 2007)

*Thanks for the response*



meshe1969 said:


> I have copied a question and response Gerry Marantelli from the ARC about the black/blue lights. Your frogs do need uv.
> 
> "ive been told to buy those blue black lights... the ones that shine purple/blue colour and when you put white under them the white glows...is this kind of light ok?"
> 
> ...



The care sheet is great. 

I will look into the white low wattage light. 

I would prefer to get a bayonet bulb if I can - it makes sourcing and buying the fittings much easier (and cheaper)


----------



## dee4 (Jan 7, 2007)

You will find that UVA/UVB 18" fluro's are only 15watts, this might very well be what Gerry is implying.


----------



## brentf (Jan 7, 2007)

dragozz said:


> you can get yourself a 2.0 uv tube or globe at a pet shop or online store which is ideal for frogs.




Would the Outback Max UVA/UVB Fluro lights from http://www.goulburnvalleyreptilesupplies.com.au/Products/Lights & Accessories.htm 
suit GTF?


----------



## meshe1969 (Jan 7, 2007)

I personally wouldn't use them as the lowest they have is a five and I believe that is too strong for frogs.
Ann


----------



## dee4 (Jan 7, 2007)

Gee I hope you are talking about the outback max and not us in general Ann, one could be offended.. :lol: 
They are actually UVB 10, where as the Reptistar are up to UVB 5 and UVA 30, or in nM's this would seem to range at just below recomended levels around the 300nm, which in the care sheet on ARC is within the range. 
Would these be better suited?


----------

